# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Tré Bà Đệ - Đặc sản Đà Nẵng - Tre Ba De

## hangnt

*Tré bà Đệ nổi tiếng ở Đà Nẵng từ nhiều thập niên. Và tiếp tục lớn mạnh khi con cái của bà quyết theo nghề của mẹ đã tạo nên sự lớn mạnh thương hiệu này. Dần dần người ta gọi tré Bà Đệ là đặc sản của Đà Nẵng.*


Tré Bà Đệ có các sản phẩm như tré gói cổ truyền, tré gói lá chuối, tré gói lá ổi. Bí quyết làm tré là sau khi mua thịt heo nạc và ba chỉ về cắt mỏng cùng với các loại gia vị như đường, muối, tỏi trộn đều và gói lại. Sau đó ủ từ 2 đến 3 ngày mới đem ra dùng. Để tăng thêm độ hấp dẫn của tré, khi ăn cần cho thêm một ít đu đủ, cà rốt, củ kiệu, đậu phộng, tỏi… và dùng như món khai vị trong các dịp lễ tiệc.

Khi đến Đà nẵng du lịch hay thăm chơi và muốn mua một cái gì đó làm quà Tré Bà Đệ là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời đây! Didau có thể cho bạn tham khảo về địa điểm mua Tré và giá cả như sau: 

Giá một chục tré loại 350 gram gói giấy hay hộp nhựa khoảng 30 nghìn đồng. Tré thẩu lớn khoảng 85.000 đồng/thẩu, còn loại nhỏ khoảng 50.000 đồng. Ngoài tré ra, tại đây còn có bán nem và chả. Có điều, hai loại sản phẩm này phải đặt tiền cọc trước.

Tré Bà Đệ luôn mở cửa mời khách thập phương đến tham quan, xem trực tiếp quy trình làm tré và cả nếm thử. Mọi người có thể mua tré tại 81, 77 đường Hải Phòng hay ở Phòng cách ly sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng. Sau khi lập website, tré Bà Đệ tiến hành quá trình mua bán qua mạng. Người mua có thể đưa yêu cầu qua hộp thư điện tử hay điền đầy đủ thông tin vào mục liên hệ đặt hàng của trang web http://www.trebade.com.vn

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Amp21

tên độc đáo ghê
Món này nhìn ngon quá, ko biết ăn hương vị thế nào

----------


## Woona

nhìn lạ nhưng mà chắc là ngon vì nó là đặc sản mừ  :Wink:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn cứ như thịt cuộn lá ý nhỷ

----------


## vaga_pro2006

nghe tên mình cừ tường 1 loại bánh
Không ngờ lại là 1 món ăn ^^

----------


## Mituot

Coi bộ có vè hấp dẫn nhưng mà ko biết có an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm ko nữa

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Ái chà coi bộ có vẻ hấp dẫn đây

----------

